# New mask on the way/Fav. Mask?



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see some of the pictures that are yet to come!

I haven't actually worn a mask before, aside from as a kid, when there were those horrid cheap, plastic masks(of course, that wasn't my choice!)! 

As plain as it sounds, I really really want a Micheal Myers mask! There's often a lot on Ebay, more often that not, they don't look 'real'. You can tell they're knock-off's. I bidded on an authentic one last year, just to have on display at home, but lost out


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_Thats kinda sad to hear. But the old classic plastic masks are still awesome, I'm a fool for them. Yeah there are some really crappy ones and then some really nice Michael Myers masks, most of the nice ones are $120+ I'm looking for the Michael Myers escape mask used in the Rob Zombies film. But all the ones I find are the knock offs also. I found one authentic prototype but it was already sold. _


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I had the dummiest mask when I was a kid hated those thing too. I wonder how to take old vcr tape and post it to you tube my brother years ago took all of the 35mm film that dad took of us as kids and put it on vhs. and there are some scenes of us kids trick or treating i would like to share. Does any one know how to post to you-tube/ and does it cost any thing?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

youtube is free to sign up an account for, you will have to find a way to upload the vhs to you computer (file conversion),then upload it to youtube for us all to see


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_I think he knows youtube is free to sign up for. Just wondering if you have to pay someone to convert them too. I think, well thats how I read it. If so I have a vhs to dvd burner and I could throw them on a dvd for you and mail em back. Leme know._


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

k.dacalio said:


> _I think he knows youtube is free to sign up for. Just wondering if you have to pay someone to convert them too. I think, well thats how I read it. If so I have a vhs to dvd burner and I could throw them on a dvd for you and mail em back. Leme know._


Thanks I called my son-In Law he said he would burn it to dvd for me. Thanks for th offer tho Hugs

and Thanks for all the help too Darklord


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_no problem. cant wait to see them. _


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_Ok so my mask came in today and its awesome, its a replica of the "Strangers" Welcome Home/Sack Man/whatever else he goes by mans mask. Heres some pics. Let me know what you think...








and another...








and this last one is where i need to trim up the line from the cast break.









Edit: you cant tell from the pics but it was made to look like fabric. And when I scared my girl with it she thought it was burlap at first. _


----------



## callofdutykid (Jul 21, 2008)

the mask does not even look like it is made of fabric. and the mouth is too thin.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I really like the mask. I thought about making one myself, but too many other things on my list. I still haven't seen the movie yet either.

The mask I'm looking out for, which I doubt will come out, is the mask from the movie Behind The Mask: The Rise Of Leslie Vernon. real good movie, but not real popular, even though Robert Englund was in it.

I'm actually trying to duplicate it with paper mache, but it's on the back burner along with 30 other projects.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Actually, The Prop Shop has Leslie Vernon masks. I've been trying to find the money for one, its one of my favorite movies


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Awesome...thanks so much for the info chubacabra,,,I may just throw my attempt at copying this mask away... This movie is one of my favorites too...

wow...$120 is pretty steep though, but that mask is awesome. That quality is superb. I'll have to start scraping pennies together. I see they also have a Leslie Vernon keychain...

maybe someone else will have it a bit cheaper.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_Sorry its not to your liking callofdutykid, but for my purpose of display it will look better then any burlap copy, also in the movie it wasnt made of burlap. 

GMGhost,
I love that movie too, I was looking for a mask as that as well. Ill have to check that link from chubacabra.

Thanks chubacabra, and thanks for the imput all. _


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry to bring up this old thread, but I just wanted to say the Les masks are definitely worth the money. I actually I own 2 of them now


----------

